# Hi from Aus.....



## Scott Cairns (Sep 15, 2004)

Ummm hi.... I'd introduce myself but I think I already know most of you guys. :wink:


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey Scott - fancy meeting you here! Welcome!


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Sep 15, 2004)

Good to see you Scott - welcome to VI!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 15, 2004)

How is it going Scott :wink:


----------



## Mike M (Sep 17, 2004)

Greetings Scott - great stuff on your website btw.

M M


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 17, 2004)

Hi Scott

I found "Ash" very inspiring! 
I noticed you're a G.A.N.G. member...would a starting media composer based in Europe benefit much from a membership?


----------



## Scott Cairns (Sep 17, 2004)

Hi Guys, good to see you here and thanks for the kind words.

Herman, Im not sure really. To be honest, I let my GANG membership lapse as I couldnt see the benefit of remaining a member. Most of the workshops/seminars are based in Southern California. Some of the offers they have had for discount software etc, have only applied to U.S. residents! I also dont think that game companies that are hiring are particularly looking to see that you belong to an audio guild either, they just want a kick-ass composer or sound designer.


----------

